# Hoyt 2011 Catalog is out - GTX new cams



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello,

In case anyone doesn't know, Hoyt has their new 2011 online catalog out on their website. 

They have a new cam called the GTX Cam & half but their spec show about the same as the cam & half plus. Both are adjustable DL. Anyone heard what the real difference a regular shooter would notice with it?

Thanks


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

a shooter would notice it much


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

*GTX cams*

They look alot like the Original Cam 1/2's.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like the XTR cams were designed for the Alpha Max in 2009 but are now available for the target bows.

The description says "modular draw length adjustment" Does that mean you need to replace a module to change the drawlength instead of moving the the position like the Cam & Half?

Thanks


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

greennock said:


> The description says "modular draw length adjustment" Does that mean you need to replace a module to change the drawlength instead of moving the the position like the Cam & Half?


They appear to have a rotating module like the Cam 1/2 +.


----------



## ronnie1144 (Jun 28, 2010)

*New XTR Cams*

I shoot vantage elite and try Xpiral (super hard wall) and cam 1/2(medium wall & adjustable draw length), so did anyone knows the new GTX cam's details and photo.
thanks


----------

